# Is it that time already?



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey Strangers,
I hope everyone has had a good winter. I have all kinds of weeds popping up so I know that its time to get rolling again. The new site looks GREAT and I am super pumped to see all the old names that I learned from (and am still learning from for that matter). 
Last time you heard from me I bought two Barroness greens mowers and still own those. I am in the process of getting some replacement parts and an accugage and I will be in business. 
I am going to try and do better and actually have a plan this year. 
alex


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey AJ glad you found the site. As for the lawn I would get that preM down as soon as you can then deal with the weeds you got going. Accugages are nice but you can make one yourself for cheap. This is what I use: 









It's just an old piece of angle iron I had laying around


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum. Feel free to start a Baroness-specific thread in the equipment forum to catalog your experience with them.

I have an Accu-Gage with the optional Gage Guard and Hands Free Attachment. It is a dream to use. I hope to write a review on it over in the equipment forum if dfw_pilot doesn't beat me to it. 

I'm with J_nick, if you haven't put down a spring pre-emergent yet, I would do that very soon.


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Great Idea Ware. I'd love to hear all about your Baroness!

They're only been released here in Australia so there aren't any 2nd hand ones around. From the research I've done, then seem like the best greens mowers around.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lawn Nut said:


> Great Idea Ware. I'd love to hear all about your Baroness!
> 
> They're only been released here in Australia so there aren't any 2nd hand ones around. From the research I've done, then seem like the best greens mowers around.


Just FYI, Ware doesn't have a Baroness, he has a Toro. ajmikola and I are the ones with the Baroness'. I will try to do a write up on mine here in the near future. It's a awesome machine and I'm really happy with mine so far.

Just to give you a little preview of mine, I found mine on eBay for $2000 USD and it was brand new, only had .6 hrs on it when I got it. It was sitting at a pawn shop in Florida for the longest time and the guy wanted to get rid of it. The guy at the pawn shop said it was a promotional unit that they gave away to golf courses that somebody won. The blades stay sharp for a LONG time with just minor adjustments to the reel/bedknife knobs, I don't think I had to backlap it at all the whole year that I used it.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Hey Strangers,
> I hope everyone has had a good winter. I have all kinds of weeds popping up so I know that its time to get rolling again. The new site looks GREAT and I am super pumped to see all the old names that I learned from (and am still learning from for that matter).
> Last time you heard from me I bought two Barroness greens mowers and still own those. I am in the process of getting some replacement parts and an accugage and I will be in business.
> I am going to try and do better and actually have a plan this year.
> alex


Glad you found your way over here Alex, looking forward to your adventure this year and seeing how it all works out! What kind of PreM do you have or plan to use? Do you have Celsius? If you plan on spraying your PreM, you can add Celsius to the mix and kill two birds with one stone. Stop the weeds that haven't grown and Kill the weeds that are currently there.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

If I remember correctly I think he has some Q4 which would work


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Indeed Jnick. I have q4 which will work for now until the temp gets too hot, then I will need to get some celsius. I am going to get some barricade granular today and spread it.

Has anyone decided when they are going to do 1st scalp?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=19

You are already behind!! :lol:


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Hey AJ glad you found the site. As for the lawn I would get that preM down as soon as you can then deal with the weeds you got going. Accugages are nice but you can make one yourself for cheap. This is what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can u tell me how u made that, i dont want to spend 100$ on an accugage.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Hey AJ glad you found the site. As for the lawn I would get that preM down as soon as you can then deal with the weeds you got going. Accugages are nice but you can make one yourself for cheap. This is what I use:
> ...


All you need is a straight piece of flat stock steel or aluminum that will reach from the front roller to the drum and drill a hole in it around where the bedknife will be at. Put a flat bottom bolt in the with a nut to hold the bolt on and use that to get you HOC with the digital calipers. You may also want to tap the hole you drill with some threads to make it easier.

I haven't made one myself so hopefully someone else will come by and let you know what they did but I think I have the basic concept down.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

MQ has it down. I drilled the hole then tapped it and used another nut to lock it in place. Use a digital caliper to set what HOC you want: 









Then take it over to your reel and place the bar on the rollers. Adjust HOC till you make light contact with the head of the bolt and bedknife, repeat on the other side of bedknife then check the original side again.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks, that looks super easy


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Thanks, that looks super easy


It truly is, just make sure whatever material you use for the bar is sturdy and won't flex. Some guys JB Weld or epoxy the nut on the backside if they don't tap the hole. I have a tap and die set so that's what I did.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I am having surgery on February 27th and will be unable to do heavy work for 3 weeks or so. So my goal is to scalp and lay down barricade tomorrow and then hopefully by the time i am able to mow it will be perfect time to break out the baroness.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> I am having surgery on February 27th and will be unable to do heavy work for 3 weeks or so. So my goal is to scalp and lay down barricade tomorrow and then hopefully by the time i am able to mow it will be perfect time to break out the baroness.


How low do you plan to go with the scalp?


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Lawn Nut said:
> 
> 
> > Great Idea Ware. I'd love to hear all about your Baroness!
> ...


The Baroness mowers are being sold here in AUS through the Kabota tractor dealers, being a farmer I know most of the dealers here in my state so I called one of the Kabota sales people I know and he was explaining to me how the blades stay super sharp for longer than any other reel mower going around. But at AU$7,400.00 I think I'll stick with my trusty 21" Webb. Would love to hear more about yours though!

Second hand greens mowers are not the most common things here and a decent one is still around the $3000 mark. I've looked into importing 2nd hand machinery into Australia before for the farm and the government here basically rejects all applications to import anything "used" that's ever been near dirt. So even though I've been tempted in the past to buy a decent used greens mower from the US and get it shipped here, I'm not prepared to spend the money and get it rejected at the border.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lawn Nut said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Nut said:
> ...


Lawn Nut,

Here is the review I've put up over here at TLF. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > I am having surgery on February 27th and will be unable to do heavy work for 3 weeks or so. So my goal is to scalp and lay down barricade tomorrow and then hopefully by the time i am able to mow it will be perfect time to break out the baroness.
> ...


Likely 7/16th with the mclane as the baronesses are out of commission right now.

Do you think I would benefit from renting a dethatcher? My yard is only a year old.?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I forgot you still had the Mclane. As for the dethatching it all depends as it isn't a 100% necessary for a nice lawn but it kind of gives you a head start on the lawn for the coming season. It helps thin the stolons and if you go real deep and get into the soil it help thin the rhizomes out too and creates new growing points for the turf. I know you are having surgery here soon so if you have the time and the will it is something to consider. When it comes to lawn though there is always next year!  With your lawn only being a year old you may not have enough built up to make any significant difference. Wait and see how you feel after you are done with the scalping and removal of all the debris and go from there would be my advice.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Do I need to water in the barricade? I forgot already


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> Do I need to water in the barricade? I forgot already


Yes sir. The label calls for at least 1/2" of rainfall or irrigation within 14 days of application for optimum weed control (bottom of p. 8).


----------

